

Ask HN: Which are the best approaches for in-place parallel sorting? - slynux


======
ahazred8ta
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3969813/which-parallel-
so...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3969813/which-parallel-sorting-
algorithm-has-the-best-average-case-performance)

And for good measure, [http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=in-place-parallel-
sortin...](http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=in-place-parallel-sorting)

